# Impotency and Lack of Affection



## Lasr60637 (Nov 14, 2008)

My H is impotent (prostate cancer surgery 2 years ago). He does not show any affection to me and hasnt in years. He also has had a long term EA with a coworker that got discovered July 2008.

Could his reason for lack of affection be because he can no longer sexually function like he used to, or because he's putting all his affection to the OW?


----------

